# Anyone that can cut small glass circles?



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just checkin to see if anyone can, or knows someone who can cut "near perfect" 2 1/8" glass circles? I need at least 2 made....i'll have to double check the thickness, but I THINKits 1/8" or maybe a hair thicker!
I've tried to freehand a circle, but something that small is (to me) near impossible!:banghead
Any help or refrences would be GREAT! 
Thanks ahead of time for anything!
Mike


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Check with some saltwater fish stores. They drill glass aquariums for set ups. Call waterworld off 9th.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a marker and mark the side you won't cut. Then use your cutter and score the circle. Using the ball on the cutter, tap around the marked side. You might want to scribe a diameter line along with the circle.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to most any good glass company that cuts and bevels glass and mirrors. They should be able to do that with no problem. I use Destin Glass for stuff like that and have not had a problem cut that they couldn't handle so far.

Just make sure that it's not simply a glass distributor, one who buys already sized glass and retails it to the public and shops. Those boys usually don't have the equipment to do custom stuff.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GLASS-CIRCLE-CUTTER-HIGH-QUALITY-6-Turrets-Long-Life_W0QQitemZ250320749518QQcmdZViewItem

From google search "glass circle cutter".........................Good luck


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

After seeing the photo of the one in the link, I got an idea.

I think You might be able to make a jig that you could strap your glass cutter to the correct diameter wood plug with a hose clamp and chuck it into a drill press to scribe the glass in a perfict circle. ( <U>_Unplug the Drill Press and rotate the cutter by hand, The press is only to hold the cutter in a perfict circle that you can't do by hand)_</U>


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, i've googled that before, but the only one's I can find don't go that small...most of them are 5"-24." I've gone to a few frame shops, and they also can't cut that small:banghead I'll try me some custom glass shops too. Has anyone dealt with any, or know of anyin Pcola that MIGHT be worthcheckin?

I didn't think about that Snagged lines....good thinkin!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lloyds autoglass on Palafox, I know cuts glass.. Go in there and talk to Ian, he's the owner... Tell him Bill sent you down there... Dont know what it would cost...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (11/30/2008)*http://cgi.ebay.com/GLASS-CIRCLE-CUTTER-HIGH-QUALITY-6-Turrets-Long-Life_W0QQitemZ250320749518QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> From google search "glass circle cutter".........................Good luck


I have one, and they won't do a 2" hole. The base is about 2-3" (4-6" diameter hole), I'll have to measure in the morning.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sailor612 (11/30/2008)*............... I've gone to a few frame shops, and they also can't cut that small..............


You find a frame shop that has a Fletcher 1100 Ovalmat cutter and they can cut those circles for you, guaranteed. I have been a custom picture framer for 22 years and I have an older Fletcher 1000 which won't go down further than 2 3/4" but the newer 1100 will cut circles from 1" up to 24". 

Go to this websiteto see the specs on the machine and photos of it. Also, look at the photos directly below the "Fletcher" name on the opening page and you will see the top photo with a couple of small ovals cut in a red mat. The next photo under that one, the one with the solid brass attachment to the cutting arm is the glass cutter. It looks exactly like mine in every respect except mine has a much larger head and doesn't allow the cutting arm to be slid far enough inboard to cut a circle that small.

You locate a frame shop with a Fletcher 1100 Oval Mat cutter and you will get the job done ......... end of story.


----------

